# what soil is safe to use to grow my own greens



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

I want to start growing my own green for my beardie I was wondering what soil is safe to grow them in. I was thinking of growing them in that eco soil stuff that can be used as substarte and comes in a block that expands when put in water, but thinking that could be an expensive way of doing it.
any help would be great.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

doubt theres be any nutrients in for the plant to grow in eco earth.

what are you growing and are you growing them indoors or outside?

i`d just use a multipurpose compost or topsoil myself


----------



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> doubt theres be any nutrients in for the plant to grow in eco earth.
> 
> what are you growing and are you growing them indoors or outside?
> 
> i`d just use a multipurpose compost or topsoil myself


 i want to grow dandelions, rocket and watercress.
im going to be growing them outside


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

either type will be fine, or you can grow them in the garden soil


----------



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> either type will be fine, or you can grow them in the garden soil


 ok thanks, all i will need to do is give them a wash and then they will be fine to feed to my beardie.


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

scoob78 said:


> ok thanks, all i will need to do is give them a wash and then they will be fine to feed to my beardie.


Im quite a keen vegetable gardener myself.

If you were at all worried about what your greens were getting from soil in the garden then as mentioned buy some top soil or use compost.

wouldn't use any insecticide spray or weed killer etc nearby though,maybe keep them in pots or troughs :2thumb:


----------

